# Table Saw Blade Replacement



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

Recently purchased a Freud Diablo 10" table saw blade. Since installing it I seem to be getting an inordinate amount of saw dust coming out the top of the table. The blade seems to be running true, not wobbling or vibrating. Can anyone advise me as to what might be causing this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Could have to do with the geometry of the saw blade. Depending on the number of teeth, gullet size on the blade, or the antivibration grooves, that may be the source of your dust. A zero insert throat plate for your 90 degree cuts may cure your problems.


----------



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Doug will try that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Del, The Diablo blades are often thin kerf blades. This means the steel plate is actually thinner than on standard blades. My definition of why you are getting more dust airborn is what I call the "paddle boat effect." The cutting tips with the narrower blade seem to throw up more dust, similar to the way a paddle boat moves through the water. A zero clearance plate will be a big help, but a dust collector will show the biggest improvement. (I love my Diablo blades!)


----------

